# Butt Swirls?



## Kaya

Ok, I admit this might seem a little weird that I took a photo of my dog's backside (alright, a lot weird!). But I was just wondering if all V's have these adorable butt swirls (little furry cowlicks on each cheek), or if it is just my crazy pup...? ;D


----------



## Ozkar

V's, GSP's and a few other similar breeds have them. Cute aren't they!!!


----------



## kristen

I love their little butt swirls! Odin has on in the middle of his chest as well. So cute


----------



## OttosMama

They are soo cute!!


----------



## pippa31

Pippa has them too! I love them


----------



## Coco

I am glad that you asked! I always wondered if this was unique. Love her swirls.


----------



## Lindsey1420

Jack has them too!! I love them! I was wondering if it was just my dog too. HAHA.


----------



## finch

Can't leave this recent "viral" photo out of the discussion! 


source: http://thehindsightfactor.com/jesus_image_found_in_dog_butt


----------



## Kaya

Ahahahaha! Finch, that truly is a MIRACLE!! A gross, hilarious miracle!


----------



## luv2laugh

Oso's got the swirls. Sooo cute. Also his inner leg hair is shorter than the outer hair. It looks like he had some stylish hair cut.


----------



## JillandDan

Holley has the swirls too. Love them


----------



## threefsh

I love the swirls and the little *seams* they have down the back of their legs. My mom compares it to the old style stockings ladies used to wear that had seams up the back. Too cute! ;D


----------



## cooperman

Both Cooper and Kenzie have the butt swirls! They also have zig zag down their tails. I have seen the zig zags before on other Vizzies but not many have them. We told a friends 5 year old that it was where we sewed them up when we gotthem from build a bear!


----------



## kristen

cooperman said:


> They also have zig zag down their tails.


Odin has this too! Only since he shed his puppy coat. I had never seen it before.


----------



## Ruin

Malcolm has the swirls too... and one on his chest. Manly man! Takes after dad... haha.


----------



## Lincolns Parents

What a funny topic..... ;D

Lincoln has two butt swirls...funny Ive seen them but never really paid that much attention. He also has the swirl on his chest. Lol


----------



## Vizsla Baby

Sadie has them too! They are cute.


----------



## DougAndKate

I know I'm late to this thread but I took a pic yesterday and noticed the swirls afterward


----------



## city_dog

Sammy has these too!! and another one on his chest. 8)


----------

